
Idea for Windows Phone Team - Make switching easier and less costlier - anand_nalya
http://anandnalya.com/2012/01/04/idea-for-windows-phone-team-make-switching-easier-and-less-costlier/
======
tobiasbischoff
Interesting thought. The most customer friedly solution I could image would be
a 'iTunes Match' like service for Apps. While seting up your Windows Phone,
they could ask for your iTunes or Android Marketplace credentials and scan
these accounts for past purchases of popular apps also available for Windows
Phone and mark them as purchased in the Windows Phone App Marketplace.

------
danielhunt
Interesting suggestion. I wonder, would app developers even be willing to go
with this idea themselves?

Sure,importing data is great, and should be possible, but why on earth would
they hand out free copies of their software? I'm sure many would consider this
complete _madness_

~~~
anand_nalya
To retain users moving to a new platform?

~~~
danielhunt
I'm not saying they shouldn't do it. I just don't believe that the vast
majority _would_ do it

